# Bsdisks and usb drives mounting and unmounting



## Leveret (Jul 14, 2019)

Does anyone know if bsdisks can be used to mount and unmount usb drives? I looked at the contents of a tarball for it and some of the files refer to Linux's udisks2. I'm wondering about using bsdisks in conjunction with polkit on FreeBSD. I know that there is a package for it but I'm not sure about how to configure the system for usage. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Oct 16, 2019)

I have found a part of the solution. In case you're still interested, it's here: Thread sysutils-bsdisks-not-working.72637


----------



## Leveret (Oct 16, 2019)

Did you mean devfs.conf or devfs.rules in the thread?


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Oct 17, 2019)

Leveret said:


> Did you mean devfs.conf or devfs.rules in the thread?



I have appended my rules to /etc/devfs.conf, though I know this is not the "right" way.

I still have a lot to learn about FreeBSD, but for now, I just want to be able to use my machine as comfortably and efficiently as possible.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 19, 2019)

I guess that the reason that someone who asks this question is because he wants automounting of media with dolphin/kde5 other than hal, which is a completely understandable wish. But maybe another desirable approach for kde-users would be to make dolphin work with sysutils/dsbmc.
It works perfectly with caja, Thunar (and I think Nautilus, too), when putting the `dsbmc-cli -a` command in autostart. But why does this not work for kde5/dolphin? Maybe the kde-porters should contemplate this.


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll try dsbmc.


----------

